# 2004 Nissan Frontier.. why all plows are 05+ Frontiers



## pbyrdak21

I was wondering if anyone knows the reason why they don't offer a plow for an 04 Frontier Crew Cab XE? Everything I find is 05-08 frontiers, but I was at a Plow dealer today and he told me I can probably get a custom plow hitch made (his buddys welding shop) and then put on the Meyer Home Plow on it.. I would only use this for small apartment lots/ driveways.. But I wanted some input on peoples experience with this before I did this.. If they dont make it specifically for this truck, Im sure there is a good reason why.... Thanks for your input


----------



## Jstic

The 05-up Frontiers are bigger trucks than the 98-04 editions. I run a snowbear on my 1999 Frontier and they make a custom mount for it. If you want the hydraulics, you can get the Frontline plow, which uses the same mount system. I don't know of any other plow maker that makes a mount for the 1st generation Frontier(98-04).


----------



## linycctitan

Snoway 22 Series, had one on my '02 Frontier KC.


----------



## Nascar24

Go with the custom mount and the Meyer home pro, you can always take the plow side and wiring to the next truck


----------



## jasonv

Aren't the 04's essentially the same truck as the old HB's, just with different body styling? I plowed with an '88 HB 3.0 for two decades. One of the old meyer conventional mounts with the bumper displaced from the body. I'm sure you could rig something custom up for the truck, but doubt that anyone is still making the old conventional mount kits. They're a smaller truck, but tough.


----------



## Krrz350

linycctitan;1429884 said:


> Snoway 22 Series, had one on my '02 Frontier KC.


Ditto, i have a ST w/dp & wireless on my '99 frontier & i love it. It was originally on a 01 Tacoma, had a welding shop custom fab the tacoma mounts onto the frontier.

Also, waste of money for the e-bay 180 amp alternator, **** the bed after a couple months so now I am running the pulley off of that alternator on the stock whining one with 210,000 miles, it constantly whines but does the job.


----------



## EWSplow

*99 frontier*

I am looking at a 99 frontier to plow some of our tighter lots. 
After searching every manufacturer, I find no mounts for early frontiers. 
I'm assuming the truck frame can't handle it? 
I'm wondering what you did to make, or modify a mount. 
I thought a Sno Way would be a nice little, light plow.


----------



## jasonv

EWSplow;1762318 said:


> I am looking at a 99 frontier to plow some of our tighter lots.
> After searching every manufacturer, I find no mounts for early frontiers.
> I'm assuming the truck frame can't handle it?
> I'm wondering what you did to make, or modify a mount.
> I thought a Sno Way would be a nice little, light plow.


There are two reasons why a truck might not get a plow frame made;
1) It is not up to the task (in this case, it is...)
2) There isn't enough demand for it to satisfy plow manufacturers (this is probably it).


----------



## EWSplow

jasonv;1763408 said:


> There are two reasons why a truck might not get a plow frame made;
> 1) It is not up to the task (in this case, it is...)
> 2) There isn't enough demand for it to satisfy plow manufacturers (this is probably it).


It's reassuring to know other people use them for plowing. You're probably right about lack of demand.


----------



## EWSplow

I know nothing about Sno Way plows. Is a predator a lot lighter than a series 22? I found both locally and am considering buying one.
By the way. Its going on a 99 frontier. Per recommendations from you guys, I just bought a 99 with V6, automatic.
It seems to have plenty of power.


----------



## linycctitan

truck mount for 02 frontier where both bought and manufactured from snoway, all good


----------



## EWSplow

Thanks for all your input. I picked up the frontier yesterday. Within an hour of owning it, I had a small load of trim & doors on it for a small rehab project, delivered the lumber & hooked up to a trailer full of old drywall from the demo. 
It's already on the clock.

I found a lightly used 18 series Sno Way and per recommendations from Basher, on the Snow Way thread, will be picking that up this week.


----------



## linycctitan

Good for you! You may even be able to scrounge up the correct mount somewhere. That was a killer setup for tight areas.


----------

